# Plow Lights?



## wfd0311 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi I am new to the forum and I'm trying to get some information on plow lights and whats required. This is my first year plowing my driveway and I was wondering if I need some sort of strobe or rotating light on my truck. I live on the same street as a school and I will be pushing the snow onto the street in some cases. People are telling me its a good idea and can't hurt but is it true its a law when in the act of plowing a light must be displayed.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.:waving: It's always a good idea to have some sort of warning light on a plow truck and it may not hurt to have a back up alarm if you are in a area that has a lot of kids running around like a school zone and you don't have to become a certified light geek like some of us just a mag mount LED, strobe, or rotator beacon or mini bar will get the job done. In most places it illeagal to push snow into or across a roadway and all it takes is one pissed off neighbor to ruin your day and get you a ticket for it.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

I crank my music up LOUD instead of a back up beeper. Could also use your hazard lights while plowing..


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Best thing is check with your local authorities, or possibly a local snow removal contractor. In some areas they do have a law that you must have a beacon of some sort that is visible 360 degrees while plowing. Your 4 way flashers do not cover 360 degrees. As far as plowing into or accross a roadway, that is illegal in a lot of states, and it doesn't matter if it's a state, local or private road, unless you own the road.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Where do you live at in Mass I want to drive down that street after you push a pile of snow into it and leave it causing an accident , I bet that wont ever happen again


----------



## Korhumel (Nov 12, 2011)

I plow small residential jobs with my Wrangler and this year I bought a mini light bar. It's definitely a good addition. It makes you look super proffesional too.


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

I added this reverse lighting system which sure aids in reversing..

http://www.whitenight.com/

This is a better system over the Back-Up Buddy thats advertised on this site. White Knight system still allows usage of a trailer hitch unlike back up buddy...

Look at the pictures in my profile to see how bright this lighting system is...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah try not to push it across the street.... F***ing up your neighbors lawn isnt gonna be pretty in the spring! If you only do your own drive you could just go to Walmart and pickup a regular led strobe. I personally use a ABLE mini lightbar ran me about 2 or 300 bucks. love it!

Also have strobes on the dump truck in my pic below..... Ran me about 200 bucks. Mostly for the light controller/ flasher. After that you can just add how ever many lights you want. 10 flashing lights!


----------



## Ram 08 (Nov 14, 2011)

I stopped and asked a police officer the other day about this very topic. He told me since you won't be plowing streets you technically don't need lights. I was surprised because I was under the impression it was a law around here to have safety lights when plowing. He made the same comment about using your hazards also. Bottom line is why wouldn't you want to be as safe as possible. Besides flashing lights are cool.

I also know a guy in a nearby town that has a plow (no safety light) and only plows his business parking lot. A few years back, he backed up into the street to push a pile up on the parkway and a police officer pulled in and told him next time he will give him a ticket if sees his tires hit the street without having a safety light.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ram 08 YOUR IN IL the OP is in MA. In MA the minimum is your 4 way flasher (emergency flashers)

Dont cheep out get a rotating beacon. strobes are great for seeing LONNNNG distances IF you have line of sight . IE no curves or rises between you and the lookie. 

All it takes is 1 person to not see your 4 way (through his frosty window) to ruin your day.


----------



## Ram 08 (Nov 14, 2011)

theplowmeister;1363058 said:


> Ram 08 YOUR IN IL the OP is in MA. In MA the minimum is your 4 way flasher (emergency flashers).


Yea, that's why I put in the phrase "a law around here". I should have placed quotes around _"He told me since you won't be plowing streets you technically don't need lights"_ Those were the officers words to me, I wasn't trying to say that to the OP.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Be safe and get a light, they range from $25.00 to over $1000.00 just depends what you like but definitely get something. 

For $25.00 you can get a Reese towing rotating light at your local Menards (assuming you have one)


----------



## Weenuk (Nov 13, 2011)

ChiTahoe;1364787 said:


> Be safe and get a light, they range from $25.00 to over $1000.00 just depends what you like but definitely get something.
> 
> For $25.00 you can get a Reese towing rotating light at your local Menards (assuming you have one)


Cool picture. That dog does not look as scary as decal dog


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Weenuk;1365046 said:


> Cool picture. That dog does not look as scary as decal dog


He's just in a good mood.


----------

